

Ask HN: Should or shouldn’t Amazon.com create a publishing company? - PJNasty

In light of recent events, I can’t see why they don’t begin publishing. Would this make sense for Amazon? If not, what issues make it a bad move?
======
mooism2
I'm sceptical. What does Amazon know about publishing?

With the Kindle, they were already skilled at retailing and designing user
interfaces.

With their cloud services, they were selling a service they had to provide for
themselves anyway.

Why would an author sign to Amazon instead of an established publisher? What
could Amazon do better than them?

------
stonemetal
They do publish, or rather let you self publish through them.
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/seller-account/mm-summary-
page.html...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/seller-account/mm-summary-
page.html?ie=UTF8&ld=AZFooterSelfPublish&topic=200260520)

------
ippisl
It's a long term strategy, and very much dependent on kindle market share.

It's not a move that will help the kindle in the near/mid-term future. And
that's where they're focusing now.

But in the long term if the kindle becomes popular , it might be a good move.

